# Heritage Redfish



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im coming up to c my parents n nephew(mostly nephew) next weekend and think i found someone willing to sell brand new heritage redfish for 400 bucks
has anyone tried this yak out
looks awesome would love to own one if i can get it for that price
im taking advangate of the 0.0percent apr on a credit card


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

o yeah forgot to say my parents live on the wye river in md, and if i pick up the yak saturday i will be fishing it for yellows on sunday


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Excellent yak, and for that pirce, a steal! Go fo it!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

GRAB IT!   Great 'Yak at a GREAT price! I know a couple of fellers with HR's that love 'em.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im am calling bought the kayak today, wish me luck
also whats a regular price for a redfish, about 800
thanks in advance


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope you have the same luck at :fishing: for them yellows as finding this great yak deal.
Keep us posted on the :fishing: trip.
If you find any more deals like that wouldn't mind if'n you shared


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Excellent boat and unbelievable price, I'd jump on it. I am a little biased though, I've got the 14'er and love it !!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*you got a deal!*

Man, what a deal.

Bill


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

thats a great price and even better boat.good lock:fishing: for yellows be safe and enjoy.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i showed up with the money today and they backed out
looks like im getting a tarpon now


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh man what a bummer 
You didn't want another Redfish?


----------

